# Vermeer 6640 lemon-help!!



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ok I hate to start of as a new forum member this way but I need some help. I have had a lot of problems with a Vermeer 6640 baler. Last year I bought a new 7040 disc mower and a "new" 6640 baler from my local Vermeer dealer here in Kentucky. I put new in qoutation marks because I was told by the dealer that this was a new baler that he used as a demo unit. After we shook hands in the deal I found out its a 2014 model. That left a bad taste in my mouth but I figured well, a demo unit will have the kinks worked out. Well, I couldnt have been more wrong.

I have spent a lot of time working on this baler, trying to get it to work. It plugs. The netwrap rips, either on an edge or leavesrips around the bale. The bale shape/size wont stay calibrated. Sometimes it wont wrap at all, with no warning an if the light isnt such that I can see in there I end up ejecting an unwrapped bale. Sometimes the net goes around the rollers instead of the bale. If the hay is heavy at all, It plugs, even though it is supposed to have the "silage kit." Lol, good luck with silage.

My dealer has been out several times last year. I thought we had it lined out when I finally got 20 or so good bales in a row last year! But when I started haying this year all the same old tricks it pulls came back. I couldnt spend any more time and lost productivity on this machine so I went and bought a new John Deere 460m silage special. I rolled my first cutting without having to get off the tractor..worked perfectly from bale one.

If anyone has a contact at Vermeer to help me get them to buy back this 6640 Id appreciate it. It has cost me money and time. I am reasonable, and would be willing to accept less than what I paid based on bale count but I got a lemon and that isnt right. All they want to do is continue to try and fix it,. Thanks in advance.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk kyhaymaker....sorry to hear of your problems, I can sense your frustration.....I believe if it were me, I would hire an attorney and sue the dealer, they can in turn bring Vermeer into the suit if that's what's needed (probably will be) but before I did that, I would try to settle it out of court like men. But that wouldn't deter me if we couldn't, some folks just don't "get it", when it comes to understanding the delimma that farmers have to deal with in terms of equipment that doesn't perform well.....it's not just that it costs you money for the machine, it's costing you additional money everytime you use it in lost production, wages, fuel, net wrap etc.....from the start it sounded like they were pulling the "wool over your eyes" I wouldn't stand for it, I would sue their ass.......


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Welcome to haytalk kyhaymaker....sorry to hear of your problems, I can sense your frustration.....I believe if it were me, I would hire an attorney and sue the dealer, they can in turn bring Vermeer into the suit if that's what's needed (probably will be) but before I did that, I would try to settle it out of court like men. But that wouldn't deter me if we couldn't, some folks just don't "get it", when it comes to understanding the delimma that farmers have to deal with in terms of equipment that doesn't perform well.....it's not just that it costs you money for the machine, it's costing you additional money everytime you use it in lost production, wages, fuel, net wrap etc.....from the start it sounded like they were pulling the "wool over your eyes" I wouldn't stand for it, I would sue their ass.......


People win lawsuits on the grounds of negligence or fraud, neither of which were described here. If he wants to throw money away to an attorney, it would be easier to just sell the Vermeer at an auction and lose the money that way.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like a very poor dealer.Was monitor hooked directly to battery?Did you check the for any buildup where knife comes down!Did you set net tension for the quality of net you were useing.Did you try a different brand of net,heavier.

Plugging,when starting the bale?I'm wondering if it has smooth belts and should have a textured belt.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT
I'm sorry to hear about your baler problems. If dealer is no help then I'll suggest to contact Vermeer headquarters. I think representing a '14 model in 2017 as a new demo is FRAUD.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to HT
> I'm sorry to hear about your baler problems. If dealer is no help then I'll suggest to contact Vermeer headquarters. I think representing a '14 model in 2017 as a new demo is FRAUD.


He accepted delivery as a '14 so that ship has sailed.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd report him to Vermeer they are not big on poor dealership.
As with any company they don't want to have bad PR so they may help you out


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> He accepted delivery as a '14 so that ship has sailed.


There are grounds for misrepresentation if he wasn't told that it was 2014 model


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> There are grounds for misrepresentation if he wasn't told that it was 2014 model


Sure, theoretically, but it says he agreed to take it anyway after learning of that, so a new set of terms was accepted. The best thing to do is beg or demand someone at Vermeer take it back. Trying to press it with the law won't pay, whether that feels good or not.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

swmnhay said:


> Sounds like a very poor dealer.Was monitor hooked directly to battery?Did you check the for any buildup where knife comes down!Did you set net tension for the quality of net you were useing.Did you try a different brand of net,heavier.
> Plugging,when starting the bale?I'm wondering if it has smooth belts and should have a textured belt.


Monitor was hooked directly to battery. Only used new Vermeer net. I have made basically every adjudtment in the manual at some point. Plugging is not confined to bale starts. The belts are textured and seem like they would be fine.

Like I told the dealer, at this point I dont care whats wrong with it or how to fix it. I have spent too much time on it already. Out of the first (and last) 25 bales I tried with it this year it failed to wrap 3 times, striped a couple more, and plugged once. Im done with it. It will bale several perfect looking bales and then that nonsense. I finally threw in the towel, bought a new baler and just sailed through my work and got back to enjoying hay season again.

I dont want to go to the law i...I have never done something like that and have always been able to work something out, but after this much trouble I refuse to be the only one losing money on this deal. So far they wont even discuss money, they just want to fix it. Im sure they want to say its fixed and give it back to me, but I have heard that before. I also dont wont put one over on somebody by selling my problems to someone else without telling them about whats going on with it, so resale value is obviously going to be down on it even if the dealers says its fixed now. I want Vermeer to pick up part of that, to me thats the fair and right thing for them to do.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> Welcome to haytalk kyhaymaker....sorry to hear of your problems, I can sense your frustration.....I believe if it were me, I would hire an attorney and sue the dealer, they can in turn bring Vermeer into the suit if that's what's needed (probably will be) but before I did that, I would try to settle it out of court like men. But that wouldn't deter me if we couldn't, some folks just don't "get it", when it comes to understanding the delimma that farmers have to deal with in terms of equipment that doesn't perform well.....it's not just that it costs you money for the machine, it's costing you additional money everytime you use it in lost production, wages, fuel, net wrap etc.....from the start it sounded like they were pulling the "wool over your eyes" I wouldn't stand for it, I would sue their ass.......


You get it alright. Still hoping we can work something out like men. Semper Fi sir.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't have any advice as far as getting some kind of satisfaction from either dealer or Vermeer company. I do however run a 664 rancher baler. I have done a fair amount of heavy hay. The only way to get away from plugging is to take out the scraper for the starter roll that has the twine guides on it. I found that out a number of years ago trying to bale some cornstalks. The material would catch on those twine guides. I've been trying to trade off my baler for over a year, can't get any descent offers on trade. I wish you luck.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If it were me I would draft a well written letter explaining your situation, your problem, what has been done, and what outcome you would like. I would get someone to proof it and have the letter as professional as possible. I would then do some research online and find some contacts at Vermeer. The president, board of directors, head of operations. I would then mail them each a personalized letter in a FULL SIZE envelope. I would give it a week or two and then politely call up and ask to speak to that person. Tell the receptionist you are following up with a letter you sent. Be PROFESSIONAL and POLITE and you will be surprised how far in you can get. Many receptionists in large companies are trained how to handle PISSED OFF customers/dealers/suppliers. If you act professional and polite you blend in with all the other callers and can often get through, or at least get a voicemail to leave a message.

I had a builder that was building houses across the street from me and the builder kept moving my mailbox. I was pissed but every time I brought it up to one of the site guys he would just tell me I have to call into corporate. That's what the guys were trained to tell pissed off people. So one day I called into corporate and was real polite. I just said I need to talk to so and so the project manager regarding the Orchard Rd project. I told her we are having issues with mailboxes and we are trying to get it resolved. The receptionist must have thought I was a subcontractor or supplier. She briefly put me on hold and then came back with the project managers cell number. Needless to say I had a talk with the project manager via his cell phone. I didn't have any problems after that...


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

@KYhaymaker -just sent you a PM


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Sure, theoretically, but it says he agreed to take it anyway after learning of that, so a new set of terms was accepted. The best thing to do is beg or demand someone at Vermeer take it back. Trying to press it with the law won't pay, whether that feels good or not.


Shucks I missed that part, I read it in a hurry!


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

Why didn't you just trade it in on the new baler you just bought and wash your hands of it?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> He accepted delivery as a '14 so that ship has sailed.


My reading comprehension indicates that after Kyhaymaker shook hands in 2017 on the Vermeer 6640 rd hay baler LEMON he determined the baler was a 2014 model. So when did your so called ship sail?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, we bought a tractor once, used of course, was a lemon, ended up taking the dealer to court. We won, they paid for ALL repairs.

Now here is the thing, we bought it from illinois, I spent hours on the phone wit the dealer, telling them about our operation and what we expected the tractor to do and all about the one it would replace. They reassured us numerous times it would do everything we needed it to do, according to Illinois thats the same as a written guarantee of the machines performance. It didn't, anybody that has a 81XX series of MF tractors knows the turning radius is horrible with the front wheels set in for row crops, it also spent more time at the local Agco dealership that first spring than at our farm. Turns out the previous owner must of used both feet on a brake pedal when turning it around as they wore the brake discs out, then continued to use it until the brake discs sans friction material ate right into a cast iron axle housing. Run all that shrapnel thru the entire hydraulic system, ended up replacing the hydraulic pump, several remote valves, the steering motor, etc etc.

Dealer we bought it from also never checked the hydraulics out like we asked him to numerous times as it was to go on the 16 row corn planter and we needed enough flow to raise a marker arm while raising the planter and wanted to do it quicker than the White 4-175 we'd been running the planter with. Anytime we brought it up before purchasing we got the runaround, or a vague assurance that they were sure it was fine. Right there they knew something had to be funky and were just trying to get rid of it.

Anyways, paid for the head mechanic at our dealership to testify in court in Illinois, took all the notes I had made while talking to the dealer, etc etc. Illinois dealer ended up paying for all repairs plus shop time at our local dealer and they were made to reimburse us for travel time that father and I had in driving to Illinois as well as the mechanic from our dealership.

So&#8230;just because you take delivery of something doesn't mean your legal rights are gone.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

As PaMike says,

BEFORE contacting an attorney, here is what I would do:

Type up a letter, including all the step/processes/things that you and/or your dealer has done / not done (include buying a new baler, that works). After you have completed this letter, that might revile in length the book 'War & Peace', address it (and send it) to the Chairman of Vermeer. I think you might be surprised on a rapid response.

I know when I worked for a large corporation and had warranty/dealer service reporting to me, things got done yesterday (if not sooner), with any customer complaint that got to the Chairman's desk. I didn't matter if customer, abused / was at fault / lied, the company made customer happy, on the company's dime. Happy customer, happy Chairman.

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> My reading comprehension indicates that after Kyhaymaker shook hands in 2017 on the Vermeer 6640 rd hay baler LEMON he determined the baler was a 2014 model. So when did your so called ship sail?


After he shook hands and seemingly before he used it, as my reading comprehension is working for me today as well. If the complaint was the model year, it should have been addressed upon finding out, not a year later.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Well, we bought a tractor once, used of course, was a lemon, ended up taking the dealer to court. We won, they paid for ALL repairs.
> .....
> 
> So&#8230;just because you take delivery of something doesn't mean your legal rights are gone.


Of course one's rights aren't gone at that point. However, the law is there to make you whole again, as you experienced. They made the dealer pay for repair. In this case, being as the owner no longer wants the baler, having it repaired isn't his goal. If he wants the baler to disappear and be compensated for it, Vermeer is the avenue to accomplish that, if there is such an avenue.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> My reading comprehension indicates that after Kyhaymaker shook hands in 2017 on the Vermeer 6640 rd hay baler LEMON he determined the baler was a 2014 model. So when did your so called ship sail?


That's what I thought, but on re-reading the OP states that after knowing this he signed the contract. Still I think the dealer is morally responsible.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> After he shook hands and seemingly before he used it, as my reading comprehension is working for me today as well. If the complaint was the model year, it should have been addressed upon finding out, not a year later.


Please correct with facts if I'm incorrect! This quote[/quote]After we shook hands in the deal I found out its a 2014 model[/quote] from Kyhaymaker doesn't substantiate your statement. I don't read where he stated he determined baler was a '14 model before or after baling hay.


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

If this has been asked & answered in the posts I'm sorry I just missed it,

but what is the roll count showing on the monitor?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The dealer lied and then tried to placate the customer....it's as plain as can be, of course "if the glove don't fit" can always happen, but I believe if you get serious with these folks something will happen. Don't be a victim.....try to work it out (I have 1% faith that it will work out) they've already established they're liars.....but if not, sue their ass.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

After reading this, I feel very lucky as i just bought a 665 rancher used for 11k.... Have rolled about 150 bales and have only greased it and added some net. Hope it doesnt turn out to be a pos.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Please correct with facts if I'm incorrect! This quote "After we shook hands in the deal I found out its a 2014 mode" from Kyhaymaker doesn't substantiate your statement. I don't read where he stated he determined baler was a '14 model before or after baling hay.


"After we shook hands in the deal I found out its a 2014 model. That left a bad taste in my mouth but I figured well, a demo unit will have the kinks worked out. Well, I couldnt have been more wrong. "

The baler has apparently never worked right for him. So if he figured it was kink-free because it was a demo, obviously he hadn't used it yet.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> Please correct with facts if I'm incorrect! This quote


After we shook hands in the deal I found out its a 2014 model[/quote] from Kyhaymaker doesn't substantiate your statement. I don't read where he stated he determined baler was a '14 model before or after baling hay.
[/quote]

I found out it wasnt a 2017 at the dealership after we made the deal but before I signed the paperwork. I understood that it wasnt a 2017 but last years model. He said something to the effect of I demoed it last year. That didnt sit right but I went ahead. I found out it wasnt a 2016 but in fact a 2014 sometime during hay season last year when I found a dealer delivery date tag in the box mounted on the baler where the manual is kept during one of the many times I had the manual out. If the baler worked that would have been annoying but after all the trouble it just adds insult to injury.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Liars.......I hate liars. I may have to park it at the front door to the dealership as well....so they couldn't get in the door . With a big lemon stuck to the outside, it's already the right color ....and call the local news before you do so. Sounds like these liars don't care to have bad publicity or they wouldn't have been trying to get it fixed so hard but the result is you are screwed. Hire an attorney......that what they are for.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> "After we shook hands in the deal I found out its a 2014 model. That left a bad taste in my mouth but I figured well, a demo unit will have the kinks worked out. Well, I couldnt have been more wrong. "
> 
> The baler has apparently never worked right for him. So if he figured it was kink-free because it was a demo, obviously he hadn't used it yet.


And later in the yr the delivery tag with 2014 on it was found on baler! I rest my case!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> And later in the yr the delivery tag with 2014 on it was found on baler! I rest my case!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually we were both right about parts of it but if all of those exclamation points help you sleep at night, take the credit. I have no interest in continuing this to derail this thread but if either of us need to I think we both know how the PMs work.

I still think the law should be the absolute last resort before exhausting everything with Vermeer, as that option won't eat any gains with legal fees.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

8350Hitech

If you will read my 1st reply(#5) you will see that I stated Kyhaymaker should contact Vermeer. I have no desire to contact you through a PM & I have no problem sleeping at night with or without exclamation marks. Some people have a problem admitting when they make a mistake but I don't have that problem either.

Jim


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Just to be clear, it was only implied that it was a year old, I was just surprised when I found out later how old it really was. I never specifically asked the manufacture date, and the impression he gave was that it was a new demo unit.

Honestly, if the baler had worked right I would have chalked that bit of sharp dealing as a reminder that you have to ask some people pointed questions and we wouldnt be having this conversation.

The reason I was asking for a reliable Vermeer contact isnt the date, its that the performance I have experienced with this model has been so poor that Vermeer needs to buy it back. Thats the bottom line. So far they arent willing to have that conversation.

I considered trading it in...but knew I would take a bath on it and when I bought the new baler I didnt even have the 6640, the Vermeer dealer had the 6640 supposedly working on it, and hay wont wait forever. I actually got a call from the dealer after another week or so saying he had been real busy and hadnt had a chance to look at it yet. Meanwhile I had cut, raked and baled hay with no troubles...it was great. Any lingering doubt I had about buying another baler at another dealer evaporated with that call. Sometimes you have to move on.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Go to Vermeer website and go to Contact and send them a email.

The area DSM is who you should be talking with but my guess is the dealer won't give you his number.

So if full bale indicator isn't always working how do you know if bales
Are not oversized?That would
Cause torn net


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Actually we were both right about parts of it but if all of those exclamation points help you sleep at night, take the credit. I have no interest in continuing this to derail this thread but if either of us need to I think we both know how the PMs work.
> I still think the law should be the absolute last resort before exhausting everything with Vermeer, as that option won't eat any gains with legal fees.


I do too....But, it appears to me, at this juncture, that ship has sailed in terms of getting it taken care of by the dealer....the dealer just doesn't get it, an attorney has a way of waking them up. And I do agree also that the only real course of action would be to get Vermeer involved...the did manufacture the baler, so I think it would only be prudent....however, he didn't buy it from Vermeer, but from "lying equipment dealer" so, I hope they are a dealer , the only way to expedite that would be to sue the dealer. I don't like paying attorney costs any more than the next guy but sometimes it's the best course action....after you beat their ass in court they'll have to pay your court/attorney costs.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Quick update...have had positive discussions with a Vermeer rep and they are going to buy the baler back. Apparentyly a company rep tested the baler again for a few bales at the dealership and had some of the same problems I have had.

I agreed to a small per bale fee for the use I put on the baler which will be subtracted from the refund, which was reasonable to me in exchange for the buyback.

Hoping to wrap this up with paperwork and the funds this week. Once the deal is complete I will post it here. This Vermeer service rep has gone a long way to restoring my trust in the company. Finally found someone who understands that time is money and that hay and the weather wont wait on anyone. He sounded genuinely concerned with my trouble and understood my frustration.

If this goes the way he said it would, no need to go to the law and everyone gets to press on with getting things done and putting this behind us, which will be better for all concerned.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely, good for Vermeer.....they should do something, but most companies nowadays will tell you to pound sand. It says a lot for the company.....I bet you would buy another Vermeer product in the future.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Vermeer is one of the (if not the absolute) best companies I've dealt with when it comes to standing behind their products. They paid half the cost to convert a 10 year old discbine I had over to steel rolls when the rubber rolls were no longer available. They didn't have to do that.

A family member bought a new baler from a dealer an hour so from us and the scrapers were not adjusted properly, causing a premature roll failure. Dealer told me to bring it in and he'd get to it in a couple/three weeks and we would be responsible for charges - during the middle of hay season. I called Vermeer headquarters and spoke with someone there, explaining the situation. Dealer was at our house the next morning at 8 am to pick up baler, had it fixed and returned within a couple days on their dime.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ok, the deal is done. Vermeer supported the buyback and the dealer cut me a check minus a reasonable fee for the number of bales I put on the baler.

Vermeer corporate, specifically the Forage Service Manager (wont mention his name here in deference to his privacy) restored my trust in the company.

I had a lot of trouble, but I appreciate Vermeer having the integrity to take the baler back and the understanding and support of the Forage Service Manager. Thats how business should be done.

Glad its behind us, and thanks to those who made inquiries on my behalf.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I might have to buy me some yeller' eq.......the diggin' Dutchman takes care of their customers, well done!


----------



## carterlarry988 (5 mo ago)

Hi from Woodville texas I have a 2014 6640 baler I've had for 2 years and I have been able to make 1 bale with it the monitor is giving an e43 error code I have tried everything on it so we parked it and I'm bailing with a 664 rancher


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
Rather than reviving a 4 yr old thread you might have received more replies if you started your own thread with your baler model # in the thread title . 

Have you tried using a different monitor?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

@carterlarry988 TX Jim is correct. Please start a new thread for your problem. Click on the Machinery forum, then click on “Create Post” in the top of the page just under the main banner.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> People win lawsuits on the grounds of negligence or fraud, neither of which were described here. If he wants to throw money away to an attorney, it would be easier to just sell the Vermeer at an auction and lose the money that way.


I do get what you are saying but on principle, I would lawyer up. Easier for me to say since my wife is an attorney. 
But I do think the end of last season would have been the right time. It should not cost as much as the hit he will take selling at an auction.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> After he shook hands and seemingly before he used it, as my reading comprehension is working for me today as well. If the complaint was the model year, it should have been addressed upon finding out, not a year later.


"Good faith" contractually goes both ways.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Late to the party, but I am very happy for you and glad to see Vermeer do the right thing. Well done.


----------

